# Collet problem



## JimSC (Apr 17, 2014)

I just purchased a RYOBI ONE+ 18V Palm Router for a project that I needed a cordless router and I didn’t want to break the bank on maybe a onetime use. Well the router works well for my project but changing the bits is not easy. The collet is ¼ “and my bits are ¼”. I have to drive the bits out of the collet every time and with different bits. I have a router table and two other routers and these same bits are not a problem. Any ideas what the problem may be?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Does it have a collet nut that loosens then with further unscrewing it tightens where upon when loosened further with the wrench pops the bit free?

Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Herb is pointing out something that is true of most collets. Loosen til it tightens, then loosen some more until it releases the bit. The tolerances involved in a collet are a few thousandths of an inch. Metric bits in Imperial collets are possibly a problem but living and buying in the U.S. it's unlikely.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

DesertRatTom said:


> Herb is pointing out something that is true of most collets. Loosen til it tightens, then loosen some more until it releases the bit. The tolerances involved in a collet are a few thousandths of an inch. Metric bits in Imperial collets are possibly a problem but living and buying in the U.S. it's unlikely.


I have some metric bits and you can tell when you try them in an imperial size collet. At least for 6mm and 12mm. Way too loose in the collet. I doubt they would tighten enough to hold. The poster might also be over tightening the collet.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

JimofSC said:


> I just purchased a RYOBI ONE+ 18V Palm Router for a project that I needed a cordless router and I didn’t want to break the bank on maybe a onetime use. Well the router works well for my project but changing the bits is not easy. The collet is ¼ “and my bits are ¼”. I have to drive the bits out of the collet every time and with different bits. I have a router table and two other routers and these same bits are not a problem. Any ideas what the problem may be?


Maybe the collet is metric and not imperial?
Herb


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

You are probably bottoming out the bits in the collet. This creates a bur or deformation on the shank making them hard to get out


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Clean the collet it could possibly have a bit of rust in it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Turn it till it unlocks,,,


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

If the collet nut was tightened without a bit installed it might have compressed the collet and made it tight for bit insertion. That is one problem with this collect design.


----------



## JimSC (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks all for the feedback. I learned about collets. 

So this is up-date:
My Ryobi uses a Taper shaft with multi-slits.
I use Whiteside Bits with ¼” shaft, all are US size
I have checked the shafts and they have no burs 

So maybe I have over tightened the collet nut? This may be the case as the first time I used a router (many years ago) the bit came out, fortuity no damage to me or the piece. But since then I have been cautious about tightening. Maybe the first time I used this router I over tightened??


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you remove the collet you should be able to slide the bits in without using very much force. If you do have to force them then the slits have been closed together from the normal state. I've spread them before with a thin bladed screw driver. They may not stay that way though.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

If you bottom a bit, there is no room for the collet to pull up on it, and it can't tighten correctly. Insert it, lift it up a 1/16-1/8", then tighten the collet


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

kp91 said:


> If you bottom a bit, there is no room for the collet to pull up on it, and it can't tighten correctly. Insert it, lift it up a 1/16-1/8", then tighten the collet


insert the bit into the collet till it just clears the inside/bottom edge of the collet..
or to the depth mark on the shank of the bit..


----------



## st8yd (May 10, 2011)

I have had some collets in which the bit froze in, even when freshly put in tighten it then loosen it and it would be froze. If this is what its doing you can tap on the shank with the wrench just below the blade and it will free up.
As mentioned don't bottom the bit in the collet.


----------



## Straightlines (May 15, 2013)

Have you tried replacing the collet?

I hate to say it, but we get what we pay for. Buying for price instead of quality isn’t always the most economical decision.


----------



## Thewoodbasher (Jun 26, 2019)

Sometimes the collet can stick... even from new! try giving it a clean and adding a little oil!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

After all is said, it may simply be defective. It's NEW, take it back.
(Unless it's an online purchase...)


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I wouldn’t use any lube on it. It’s meant to be a friction fit so you don’t want anything meant to reduce friction.


----------



## Leann lafauce (Apr 28, 2021)

Im new to the router world, I’ve been using my router for a few months and after taking the ut off to make sure the collett was clean I tried to screw the nut back in place and it won’t screw down. I tried removing the collett and I couldn’t remove it. I bought a new collett and nut complete and the same thing. Could someone tell me what I’m doing wrong


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Leann lafauce said:


> Im new to the router world, I’ve been using my router for a few months and after taking the ut off to make sure the collett was clean I tried to screw the nut back in place and it won’t screw down. I tried removing the collett and I couldn’t remove it. I bought a new collett and nut complete and the same thing. Could someone tell me what I’m doing wrong


Call Customer Service for the brand and see what their advice is.. I can't think of a reason less the nut is upside down. Welcome to the forum. Leann.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Is your router mounted on a table? If so a make sure that you're tightening it in the right direction and not backward.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Leann lafauce


----------

